# Hurry up December.......



## Barbles

I know its not really that far away but still I want it to hurry up so I can get on with the baby making!!!

I should ov xmas day if AF stays regular up until then so it would be amazing to fall pg the first month.

Anyone else waiting til December? I cant remember if there was a thread or not.

:thumbup:


----------



## curly123

Hello hun!
I am technically waiting til dec yes - had mirena coil removed last week so need to allow body to build lining of womb back up - lil worried though as had it in for having had endometriosis so hopefully cycle won't take too long to get to normal so i can try without endo coming back!!

DOes that even make sense?? Did in my head! :}
how come you're waiting til dec??

x


----------



## Barbles

I had the coil and had mine removed in May as it was falling out and I ovulated that first month!! Hopefully you wont have too many problems.

We are waiting as we are building a house so OH wants it to be finished before we try, it should be finished by Feb/Mar but I have managed to blag him to try earlier. He is very prone to changing his mind though but he has agreed for December now.

I cant wait, eek!!


----------



## proud_mum

I'm waiting for December too. I came off mIcrogynon pill at end of August so hoping periods will have some normality by then, if not still think we'll try for then :) It' like a xmas countdown lol


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi Barbles, Me and DH are waiting till December as we are going on holiday to OZ in early feb and don't want to be more than 3 months when we go because you never know maybe we will be super lucky and get our BFP straight away. 

Hoping for the Christmas Festivities to help with happy baby making dust.

Good luck x


----------



## Clareybeary

Hi there. Yes, there is a December thread on here somewhere. We're waiting til December as DH wants a September baby or one born shortly after. Sporty reasons :shrug: . I am coming off Microgynon 30 pill on Friday 3rd Dec and will start TTC straight away (after withdrawl bleed which should be the following Fri), every other day. I'm hoping to catch my most fertile period before my AF goes out of whack!!!! I was very regular before the pill if I remember rightly. Does anyone know roughly (and I know it's different for everyone) how long it takes to ovulate after coming off the pill. I know that they say that technically you can release an egg straight away after the one week break if you miss your next first pill in the pack but is this true?


----------



## Hodge-Podge

* Hello! We're planning on January but I believe we may go ahead and start trying in December. Not totally sure though! *


----------



## Barbles

Clarey I missed a couple of pills and now have a 2 and half year old so there is a chance you could ovulate straight away!! I was on the mini pill though so didnt have the week break and didnt have regular periods on it either (didnt find out I was pregnant until I was nearly 7 weeks because of that lol).

I would love to get pregnant the first month, all my familys birthdays are around Xmas and my DD is New years Eve so to get pregnant a round Xmas would make it special as they would still sort of be a Xmas baby. Plus if I was due in September I would be able to have the summer off with Phoebe as I would save my holidays and take 5 weeks maternity. Got it all planned I have :haha:


----------



## curly123

Clareybarey - so funny...my DP also wants a sept baby for sporty reasons! (a
Dec is a month for many - Ha!
Barbles - Thanks for the tip re OV hopefully won't be out of sync! And hope the building is going well!
Dust all round!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Another December TTCer reporting for duty!


----------



## Clareybeary

I am feeling so confident for December now!!!!! Baby dust all around! Let's have some sporty babies!!!!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Jennifaerie said:


> Another December TTCer reporting for duty!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## curly123

Hi I hope everyone is doing okay!

I just wanted to say that after waiting for removal of coil to settle etc...I have my AF....I am so pleased that it has come on time ish even though it's been in the middle of everything changing.....now I can start charting!!!

Sigh.....

dust all around...

xxx


----------



## kezc4rc

I'm waiting until Dec, came off the mini pill middle of Aug and so far my two periods have been regular so i'm hoping things will go as planned. 
It is very very hard waiting, it's driving me mad now. I want a sept baby (they will be the oldest in the school year, plus as a teacher the dates work out better for me with holidays and maternity) and we have been using contraception until yesterday when we just decided 'hey lets go for it' I still think if it doesn't happen until Dec time its for the best but if it does happen sooner it's obviously meant to be and i'll still be thrilled.


----------



## Frankie

Aye another here


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm meant to be but we messed up with our dates and ended up BDing on days 6 and 5 before ovulation. I'm not sure how likely we are to have conceived so don't know whether to head over to 2WW


----------



## Clareybeary

kezc4rc said:


> I'm waiting until Dec, came off the mini pill middle of Aug and so far my two periods have been regular so i'm hoping things will go as planned.
> It is very very hard waiting, it's driving me mad now. I want a sept baby (they will be the oldest in the school year, plus as a teacher the dates work out better for me with holidays and maternity) and we have been using contraception until yesterday when we just decided 'hey lets go for it' I still think if it doesn't happen until Dec time its for the best but if it does happen sooner it's obviously meant to be and i'll still be thrilled.

Hey there fellow teacher!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Barbles

Looking at your tickers ladies, have you counted it from when your af will arrive or from when you are due to ov?
xx


----------



## Clareybeary

I've done mine from roughly when my withdrawl bleed will finish and we'll start :sex: . So not neccesarily when I'll ovulate but we are planning to :sex: every other day (DH wants every day :wacko: but I'm not sure I have the energy!!!!!) until Jan!!!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Mine is roughly to the end of AF. How sad am I? I've just ordered 25 early pg tests and 15 ovulation kits from Amazon - whole lot was only £7 so not bad!


----------



## Barbles

Cool, I was thinking about getting rid of my weightloss ticker as I never update it and getting a TTC ticker. Its about 11 weeks away so Im a couple of weeks behind you two, AF is due 11th Dec and should OV Xmas Eve or Xmas day!!


----------



## Barbles

Ha changed it YAY xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Hi all 

can i join you please ??

OH and i have decieded that dec is the month for us to start trying for number 2 ! im terrified and excited all at the same time !! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbles

momandpeanut said:


> Hi all
> 
> can i join you please ??
> 
> OH and i have decieded that dec is the month for us to start trying for number 2 ! im terrified and excited all at the same time !! :thumbup:

Of course you can!!

Im a bit nervous of trying again as much as I want to. Its not the whole having two children, its having the awful morning sickness and having to look after a three year old this time round and working.

Urg, will get through it though!!!


----------



## proud_mum

Barbles said:


> momandpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> can i join you please ??
> 
> OH and i have decieded that dec is the month for us to start trying for number 2 ! im terrified and excited all at the same time !! :thumbup:
> 
> Of course you can!!
> 
> Im a bit nervous of trying again as much as I want to. Its not the whole having two children, its having the awful morning sickness and having to look after a three year old this time round and working.
> 
> Urg, will get through it though!!!Click to expand...

I'm nervous aswell because I actually know what to expect now :wacko: I really want december to hurry up, i'm getting so impatient. I keep thinking of jst going for it now but I know i'm just being impatient!!! As they say, good things come to those who wait :happydance: I've started my xmas shopping as a distraction to thinking about babies.


----------



## curly123

Phew...nervous just bought some opks and thermometer for charting...so silly I know! Has anyone else found charting going okay? i've just entered some info into mine...looking forward to filling it with fertile signs LOL! :winkwink:


----------



## Barbles

curly123 said:


> Phew...nervous just bought some opks and thermometer for charting...so silly I know! Has anyone else found charting going okay? i've just entered some info into mine...looking forward to filling it with fertile signs LOL! :winkwink:

I have done OPKs before and found them pretty good. I have always got a positive one each month. I think when we actually start trying I'll stick to the OPKs and if it takes a while then start with the temps and CM checking.


----------



## Babybug

Just posted a thread saying hurry up santa but then found this one. Tring for number 2 after christmas xxxxxx


----------



## curly123

Hey barbles, thanks for the info - hopefully will start when they arrive in the post!

Babybug - now that would be a great xmas pressie wouldn't it!

love and :dust: to all

xxx


----------



## proud_mum

My husband was aking me what I wanted for christmas and I said a little baby in my tummy :) I'd be quite happy with that as a present :)


----------



## Barbles

proud_mum said:


> My husband was aking me what I wanted for christmas and I said a little baby in my tummy :) I'd be quite happy with that as a present :)

Me too and some ugg boots :haha:


----------



## proud_mum

Barbles said:


> proud_mum said:
> 
> 
> My husband was aking me what I wanted for christmas and I said a little baby in my tummy :) I'd be quite happy with that as a present :)
> 
> Me too and some ugg boots :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yeh some ugg boots would be a bonus :happydance:


----------



## proud_mum

Just thought... this time next year we may all have a little bundle of joy :cloud9:


----------



## Barbles

proud_mum said:


> Just thought... this time next year we may all have a little bundle of joy :cloud9:

I know, how exciting!! Im really hoping we get pregnant straight away!!

Have any of you ladies stopped your birth control yet or are you stopping it then TTC straight away?


----------



## proud_mum

I stopped taking the microgynon pill at the end of August and have just had a period. What about you barbles?


----------



## Barbles

I had my coil out at the end of May as it was falling out and we agreed we would just use condoms. So should be hormone free by now. I fell pregnant last time on the pill so I hope Im one of those really fertile women lol.


----------



## Clareybeary

We're TTC straight off the pill - why not!!!!!! Hope I have one of those 'super fertile' periods they're always banging on about!!!! Only 2 months and 2 days left until I take my last pill. Can't come soon enough!:happydance:


----------



## proud_mum

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: all around


----------



## MummyHaytch

Hi, I am also waiting til December to TTC. I have an appointment on Monday to have my coil out so I can start allowing my body to adjust. It's taken so long because I wanted to pass my driving test before falling pregnant and the wait was painful. Hopefully my body will be ready by Christmas.


----------



## Notlong2wait

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I am new here and am coming off the pill in December - then we will be NTNP!! !! x


----------



## Petals

Oww.. i have to wait til Feb - at best! 

Youre lucky!! Look at it that way babes, lol.x


----------



## proud_mum

Notlong2wait said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I am new here and am coming off the pill in December - then we will be NTNP!! !! x

No of course not, the more the merrier :)


----------



## Clareybeary

Hey ladies - I've had such a cr*p day at work. They're piling on the responsibilty on me and it's getting me stressed. Just can't wait to start TTC and hope that I can get my BFP in January so I've got something to aim for - a new life!!!!! And it'll be nice (exhausting, scary - I'm not kidding myself) to spend time looking after a baby as opposed to working in a stressful job!!!! I am very tempted to give up full time teaching and become a supply teacher once LO is big enough. Or a childminder - then I can earn and be a stay at home mum which is what I want. I guess the teaching proffession's getting me down!!!! Sorry to ramble.


----------



## proud_mum

Clareybeary said:


> Hey ladies - I've had such a cr*p day at work. They're piling on the responsibilty on me and it's getting me stressed. Just can't wait to start TTC and hope that I can get my BFP in January so I've got something to aim for - a new life!!!!! And it'll be nice (exhausting, scary - I'm not kidding myself) to spend time looking after a baby as opposed to working in a stressful job!!!! I am very tempted to give up full time teaching and become a supply teacher once LO is big enough. Or a childminder - then I can earn and be a stay at home mum which is what I want. I guess the teaching proffession's getting me down!!!! Sorry to ramble.

Dont worry, you're not rambling. Haha when you have you LO you wont ever want to go back to work. I was very fortunate when we had our 1st child that we were ok finacially and I could stay at home with the baby, I was with him right up until he went to school, broke my heart it did :( I know with the next baby I will have to go back to work after 9mths though. I feel abit guilty about that :nope: 
Try to think positive for the next couple of months and think ah well I hopefully will have a LO soon :)


----------



## Notlong2wait

I know December isn't that long away ladies, I take my last pill around 14th, but how do you all cope with the wait? 
This will be our 1st and everyone around me seems to already have a tiny babe, be pregnant or trying!! !! x


----------



## Clareybeary

Well, I actually had a better day today at work. Spoke to the Head teacher directly and she was really nice. I expressed my stressfulness and she said she'd alter things to help me. Boy was I a happy chappy!!!!! Plus, kids were ultra great to me today. Love 'em. Just found out a friend is 20 weeks pregnant! No fair but great for her!!!:thumbup:


----------



## curly123

Is anyone else like going a bit INSANE with the waiting??

I'm trying to chart so I know what's what when we do try and I am TOTALLY confused with it!!!!!
:wacko:


----------



## proud_mum

curly123 said:


> Is anyone else like going a bit INSANE with the waiting??
> 
> I'm trying to chart so I know what's what when we do try and I am TOTALLY confused with it!!!!!
> :wacko:

Yeh just slightly.. hehe I have babies on the brain :)
As for charting, I really have no idea.. hehe :wacko:


----------



## curly123

Ha! Glad I'm not the only one! LOL!:thumbup:


----------



## Clareybeary

We're going to start off not charting as I'm coming straight off the pill so for the first month will be :sex: like mad (every other day) and hope for the best and that I will actually ovulate that month! Then, if no :bfp: I will start to chart any OV pains, symptoms (can't be bothered with temps) and continue :sex: every 2-3 days (DH won't know what's hit him! :blush:). We, on average :sex: 3 times a week anyway so it's not much more!!!!


----------



## curly123

Hehe sounds like me and my DP! I'm charting this cycle for 1st time just to see if I can get a grip on my body bit more - Had mirena coil removed in Sep after 2 yrs - it was helping with my endo - so charting as we don't have big window to get up the duff due to endo coming back as coil not there - blaaaaaah!

Funny - this morning my temp has done a nose dive...prob as I'm getting over my cold a bit....I think I may drop the whole chart thing if it continues to do my brain in - as to be honest....i'm only doing it as hoping that my body will prove that it's actually ovulating before we really go at it!! LOL! :haha:

Hehe good luck! :hugs:


----------



## proud_mum

Really wishing it was December now :( Been browsing all the baby stuff in Babies R us today but I felt like such a fraud among all the other ladies with their lovely bumps... I dont even have a little sticky bean yet hehe. Well hopefully I will this time in 2 months :happydance:


----------



## maybabydoll

Me too! Saw a friend last night with his newborn. Sooo cute! Feeling really broody now x x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I think the closer we get the longer the days become! :(


----------



## curly123

Ha I know what you mean!!

Saying that...we're actually going to start going for it after this period...which is from hell that's for sure :wacko:

Well, we're just going to BD every other day and take it from there....while having fun!

Excited!


----------



## Barbles

Now Halloween is over December is feeling so much closer isnt it? All the Xmas adverts will start now and Im just so excited. 
Im in the 2 week wait at the moment but if it is BFN I know I dont have long to wait now.

xx


----------



## proud_mum

Barbles said:


> Now Halloween is over December is feeling so much closer isnt it? All the Xmas adverts will start now and Im just so excited.
> Im in the 2 week wait at the moment but if it is BFN I know I dont have long to wait now.
> 
> xx

Yeh it is feeling that little bit closer, just need to get Bonfire night out of the way and then it's the countdown... As much as I am excited, I'm also getting a little bit scared as it creeps nearer, is anyone else??


----------



## Barbles

proud_mum said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> Now Halloween is over December is feeling so much closer isnt it? All the Xmas adverts will start now and Im just so excited.
> Im in the 2 week wait at the moment but if it is BFN I know I dont have long to wait now.
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeh it is feeling that little bit closer, just need to get Bonfire night out of the way and then it's the countdown... As much as I am excited, I'm also getting a little bit scared as it creeps nearer, is anyone else??Click to expand...

I am which is ridiculous as I know what to expect lol. I was thinking this morning what if I am pregnant now, there is no going back and I will have two children lol. Plus I woke up feeling a little bit sick (too many sweets yesterday lol) and thought god how am I going to cope with the immense morning sickness this time and looking after Phoebe.

But I will, bring on the 10th when I can test!! Fx'd
x


----------



## MrsGM

eek, now it's November, December does seem scarily close!

We're still debating as to whether December is a good time to properly start NTNP *sigh*


----------



## amoreamy

can I join in?! We're ttc from december and my cycle starts on the 15th Dec, so lots of xmas :sex:! Hubby's pleased about that. I've started using the clearblue monitor this months to try an track my cycle. I have a 25-26 day cycle but worried I ov quite late so trying to find out...... just want to start now!!! x


----------



## Barbles

amoreamy said:


> can I join in?! We're ttc from december and my cycle starts on the 15th Dec, so lots of xmas :sex:! Hubby's pleased about that. I've started using the clearblue monitor this months to try an track my cycle. I have a 25-26 day cycle but worried I ov quite late so trying to find out...... just want to start now!!! x

Welcome :happydance:

God I want to start trying now. I think if I get a BFN this month (which I fully expect) I will be gutted. Been torturing myself by watching Portland babies and Baby Stories. :dohh: so feeling miserable x


----------



## maybabydoll

Hello December Ladies! How are we all doing? x x


----------



## Clareybeary

I'm finding it very difficult waiting this month! TMI but my nips are really tender at the mo' and I'm still on the pill!!!!!! It hardly ever happens but I suppose I am finishing my penultimate pill pack tomorrow and am due my withdrawl bleed next week so it could be my hormones. Still, I can always hope!!!!! If not, then I've only got one more pack to go!!!!! Woopeee! Really wish I could come off now and just see what happens but no, am being patient. Well, not really!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

At the moment I am suffering from a head cold... :(


----------



## maybabydoll

@Clareybeary I've came off the pill twice, first time I was good and completed the pack and my natural cycles were regular straight away. The second time, I wasn't and my first cycle was about 10-15 days late!! Probably best to complete the pack. x x

@Hodge-Podge Aww, hope you feel better soon x x

Anyone going to see any fireworks tomorrow night? :)


----------



## Barbles

maybabydoll said:


> @Clareybeary I've came off the pill twice, first time I was good and completed the pack and my natural cycles were regular straight away. The second time, I wasn't and my first cycle was about 10-15 days late!! Probably best to complete the pack. x x
> 
> @Hodge-Podge Aww, hope you feel better soon x x
> 
> Anyone going to see any fireworks tomorrow night? :)

I am :happydance: going to a local display and Im really excited. Phoebe decided last night she doesnt like fireworks but Im sure she will be fine.

Well gave up smoking yesterday, I cannot breath and will kill for a smoke now but must be strong. needed to be done before we start TTC anyways plus there is a small chance I coud be pregnant now. Its going to be hard at the fireworks tonight with all my friends there smoking.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Barbles said:


> God I want to start trying now.

Ughh me too!! But after my doctor's visit we have to wait til at least Dec 4th to see how my blood work and my freckle/mole results come back :(

But on the plus side..... Less than 3 weeks til Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Barbles said:


> Well gave up smoking yesterday, I cannot breath and will kill for a smoke now but must be strong. needed to be done before we start TTC anyways plus there is a small chance I coud be pregnant now. Its going to be hard at the fireworks tonight with all my friends there smoking.

That is awesome!! Good for you!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Clareybeary

Hodge-Podge said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> God I want to start trying now.
> 
> Ughh me too!! But after my doctor's visit we have to wait til at least Dec 4th to see how my blood work and my freckle/mole results come back :(
> 
> But on the plus side..... Less than 3 weeks til Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm British and my family usually celebrate Thanksgiving each year! But alas, not this year - too busy!!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Just started monitoring my cycle this month, and I've had low readings so far and on day 14 (today) I got peak!! Yey! I was starting to get very worried, but so frustrating just not being able to try yet and get stuck in!! Just want to start trying! Going to Bonfire night last night made me so jealous, seeing all those families :( Us soon hopefully! x x


----------



## maybabydoll

@Barbles Good luck! How many days have you not smoked for? They say day 3 is the hardest. In theory, day 3, week 3, month 3, year 3 are the toughest milestones.

@Hodge-Podge and all the US folk with Thanksgivings, December will feel like it will be here in no time!

@amoreamy I know what you mean!! Well, hopefully this time next year girls... :D

:dust: :dust:

So has anyone thought of baby name's they like yet? I really like Sophia for a girl. :cloud9:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

maybabydoll said:


> Well, hopefully this time next year girls... :D
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> So has anyone thought of baby name's they like yet? I really like Sophia for a girl. :cloud9:

I keep a running list on my computer of baby names :haha: But I don't think we'll end up using any of the ones on the list. Baby names will be the hardest thing for us! It seems as though all the names we hear or think of because they either 1.) remind us of someone else or 2.) one of us just doesn't like it :haha:


----------



## Barbles

Well, I managed two days not smoking and then had a couple :dohh: but I'm now only smoking about 3 a day, only had 2 yesterday so I am a lot better than I was (10-15 a day). Its sooooooooo hard but I know if I found out I was pregnant I would stop straight away, I did last time. I am eating loads more though grr.

Getting really excited now, our new house is going slower and slower now as we are running out of money :cry: but OH said he has got until July to finish it. I asked him why July and he said it has to be ready for when our new baby arrives so if we get pregnant first month and due Sept we have a couple of months to settle in. So it looks like we are still going ahead with the December month, thats if I am not preggers this month.

YAY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Barbles

maybabydoll said:


> So has anyone thought of baby name's they like yet? I really like Sophia for a girl. :cloud9:

God I love loads of names, keep running loads by OH who doesnt like anything. My favourite boy name at the moment is Tyler which I think goes really well with Phoebe, girls I have soooo many I just cant choose.


----------



## amoreamy

Barbles said:


> maybabydoll said:
> 
> 
> So has anyone thought of baby name's they like yet? I really like Sophia for a girl. :cloud9:
> 
> God I love loads of names, keep running loads by OH who doesnt like anything. My favourite boy name at the moment is Tyler which I think goes really well with Phoebe, girls I have soooo many I just cant choose.Click to expand...

I've been thinking of baby names for years and years! But hubby and I can't really agree!! I like either Ava or Emily for a girl and Bertie and Alfie for a boy. There are plenty more but those are the ones we can almost agree on!! :happydance:


----------



## maybabydoll

Really lovely names there, seems there is a shift to quite classic/older names recently, which I really like. :)

@Barbles, do I see an BFP in your signature? If so, congrats! I think you're the first of "December" ladies. Fingers crossed it happens as quick for everyone else too and we can join you on the first trimester board soon!

We're in the process of moving/doing up a house too, hence the waiting, but just a couple more weeks and we'll be in. Never buy an old house is my advice...

So looking forward to settling in and starting a little family, the wait has been so long now. x x


----------



## maybabydoll

When is everyone going to start taking folic acid/vitamins? x x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I've been taking mine for a long time now.... mainly just to grow out my hair :haha:


----------



## maybabydoll

Ooo, am thinking of any some today. Any brands you'd recommend? x x


----------



## amoreamy

I take 400mg of folic acid and 50mg of B5. I take B5 because my luteal phase is only around 11-12 days, and I want to push it along a little :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

maybabydoll said:


> Ooo, am thinking of any some today. Any brands you'd recommend? x x


My doctor told me I could start taking them at any time and any over the counter would work. I heard from some moms around here that the Target generic were great...but I don't know if that's something you have access to. She said that most over the counter are the same and you may end up taking the same throughout the pregnancy unless your doctor thinks you need more.


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> maybabydoll said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, am thinking of any some today. Any brands you'd recommend? x x
> 
> 
> My doctor told me I could start taking them at any time and any over the counter would work. I heard from some moms around here that the Target generic were great...but I don't know if that's something you have access to. She said that most over the counter are the same and you may end up taking the same throughout the pregnancy unless your doctor thinks you need more.Click to expand...

thanks you reminded me I needed to refil mine HAHA!


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks ladies, I got some today. :) I just got them for Tescos, I choice Sanatogen "mother & father to be" so there's folic acid for me and zinc for DH - plus they come in cute bottles. Pink bottle for her and blue-green for him! Getting really excited now x x


----------



## amoreamy

is anyone using OPK's to chart their cycles already? I've been using a clearblue fertlity monitor and I love it already! :cloud9: Found out I actually ovulate 2-3 days later than I thought so its already worthwhile! 

I have a whole cycle to get through before I actually do something about it!! Also will use pre seed when we start I think.......


----------



## maybabydoll

With the clearblue fertility monitor, do you have to best test strips as extra??

On a separate note, look at our tickers; so close now ladies!!! x x


----------



## amoreamy

Yes you do but I buy them on Amazon and they're only £15 for 20 sticks, and one pack lasts for 2 cycles. I think its so worth it though :)

And I know!!! Not long to go....... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

No I'm really not charting or anything... I keep up with it on my calendar when I AF comes and when I "think" I've O-ed or should and that's about it. This is our first time ttc and I really don't want to go over board with it just yet.... I want to try the typical every other day from the time you end your cycle to begin the next -- at least for the first few months, just so we can enjoy our first time ttc. But after about 3/4 months then I will def be charting and any and everything else that I can find to help! :haha:


----------



## shelleney

maybabydoll said:


> Thanks ladies, I got some today. :) I just got them for Tescos, I choice Sanatogen "mother & father to be" so there's folic acid for me and zinc for DH - plus they come in cute bottles. Pink bottle for her and blue-green for him! Getting really excited now x x

We are taking those too! they are so cute!
Im another December TTCer! Not long now ladies! :cloud9:


----------



## maybabydoll

@amoreamy Thanks, so less than a £1 per stick, which isn't too bad :)

@shelleney Think the cute packaging was the deciding factor!! So shallow I know. 

So ladies hopefully our last month before TTC/BFPs! Is there anything you want to do before getting preggers? I'm so going out for sushi!! Oh and I might dye my hair. :) x x


----------



## shelleney

I'm getting drunk at my work's Christmas party in 3 weeks time. 
Last alcoholic drink for a few years perhaps?:wine:
xx


----------



## amoreamy

I'm not a bit drinker so that's no biggy, and I drink decaf tea and coffee already, but I'm going to have to find some way to dye my hair.... there must be a way thats safe!!! I hate having roots haha! :cry:


----------



## booflebump

Is the dark roots look not in fashion at the moment? x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

amoreamy said:


> I'm not a bit drinker so that's no biggy, and I drink decaf tea and coffee already, but I'm going to have to find some way to dye my hair.... there must be a way thats safe!!! I hate having roots haha! :cry:

I don't know exactly where you are located but here it is perfectly safe to color (dye) your hair as long as you are in an open area. I'm naturally blonde but I color my hair dark brown and I will continue doing so when I get pregnant. My bf does hair and has pregnant women in her shop all the time. But I would look into it... like I said, I color my hair and don't bleach it so I don't know if that makes a difference or not...

Also you could try Sun In or lemon juice to lighten your roots... when I was in high school and middle school I used sun in all the time! Just spray it in and use the hair dryer to activate it and within days it was bleach blonde. My old roommate is naturally dark headed and all she's ever used is sun in as well and she has bleach blonde hair as well...


----------



## amoreamy

Hodge-Podge said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> I'm not a bit drinker so that's no biggy, and I drink decaf tea and coffee already, but I'm going to have to find some way to dye my hair.... there must be a way thats safe!!! I hate having roots haha! :cry:
> 
> I don't know exactly where you are located but here it is perfectly safe to color (dye) your hair as long as you are in an open area. I'm naturally blonde but I color my hair dark brown and I will continue doing so when I get pregnant. My bf does hair and has pregnant women in her shop all the time. But I would look into it... like I said, I color my hair and don't bleach it so I don't know if that makes a difference or not...
> 
> Also you could try Sun In or lemon juice to lighten your roots... when I was in high school and middle school I used sun in all the time! Just spray it in and use the hair dryer to activate it and within days it was bleach blonde. My old roommate is naturally dark headed and all she's ever used is sun in as well and she has bleach blonde hair as well...Click to expand...

Well I'm in the UK and I haven't heard of Sun In so I'll definitely look into it! Thank you H-P! Whatever I can find without having to bleach it would be a life saver! :winkwink:

And yes roots are big at the moment, but for some reason it brings me down- I like to have a very classic polished look so it really doesn't suit me!


----------



## amoreamy

@Hodge-Podge- I've found Sun In on my old favourite Amazon! Thank goodness for Amazon! Yey! :happydance:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

amoreamy said:


> @Hodge-Podge- I've found Sun In on my old favourite Amazon! Thank goodness for Amazon! Yey! :happydance:

Oh good!! That stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## berniegroves

I am new on here, but we are going to start TTC in December. I am on my last pill packet now!!! Yay!


----------



## Clareybeary

berniegroves said:


> I am new on here, but we are going to start TTC in December. I am on my last pill packet now!!! Yay!

So exciting as am 3 pills into my last pill packet. I can't wait for my final withdrawl bleed. The other day a friend announced that they would prob be getting married next Sept/Oct and all I could think of was - Gosh, if I get preggers straight away, I could be potentially 9 months pregnant!!!!!! Touch wood that is. :blush:


----------



## amoreamy

The other day a friend announced that they would prob be getting married next Sept/Oct and all I could think of was - Gosh, if I get preggers straight away, I could be potentially 9 months pregnant!!!!!! Touch wood that is. :blush:[/QUOTE]

I'm in the same boat- my sister is getting married next year and she said she's not going to plan it round my potential pregnancy so I'll have to lump it! She has a point but I just know I'll be huge for it! I know it would be amazing if I am though :) If we get pregnant December cycle the due date is our wedding anniversary :cloud9:


----------



## Clareybeary

amoreamy said:


> The other day a friend announced that they would prob be getting married next Sept/Oct and all I could think of was - Gosh, if I get preggers straight away, I could be potentially 9 months pregnant!!!!!! Touch wood that is. :blush:

I'm in the same boat- my sister is getting married next year and she said she's not going to plan it round my potential pregnancy so I'll have to lump it! She has a point but I just know I'll be huge for it! I know it would be amazing if I am though :) If we get pregnant December cycle the due date is our wedding anniversary :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

Oh how lovely! The due date is calculated by the first day of your last period eh? Well, I'm on the pill so does that mean my due date would be for 10 months from the first day of my withdrawl bleed? If so, it would be September 6th 2010! How exciting! Completely hypothetical obviously.:blush:


----------



## amoreamy

Well my cycles 26 days, so I its slightly shortened. But mine's just short of 40 weeks from the first day of your last cycle, so my December cycle starts on the 15th, so the calculation starts from that day. I love working out due dates!! Then you can be really sad and work out star signs etc... tehe :haha:

this is my fav website, as some wont do it for you if you're not preggers yet! Which is just no fun :blush:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/duedate/


----------



## maybabydoll

Oooo, thanks for the tip off Amy! 

And wow, look at your ticker now; it's only a matter of WEEKS now, not months!! Super exciting x x


----------



## maybabydoll

"Your estimated due date is Sunday, 28 August, 2011" Oh wow, that's my DH's birthday too!! That would be toooooo cute x x


----------



## mummystheword

Hurray up December! We were going to wait until after christmas but as my husband is a teacher we thought it made sense to start sooner and aim for the summer hols if poss! Not long now!


----------



## amoreamy

maybabydoll said:


> Oooo, thanks for the tip off Amy!
> 
> And wow, look at your ticker now; it's only a matter of WEEKS now, not months!! Super exciting x x

I know its really exciting! I have a whole cycle to be patient through first! :coffee: The days go by so slowly- even though I've got plenty of deadlines coming up!!

And I'm glad you like the due date tool, its fun to find out :winkwink: And you DH's birthday would be so lovely!! xox


----------



## Clareybeary

Ooooohhhhh!!!! Not long for meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Clareybeary

Clareybeary said:


> Ooooohhhhh!!!! Not long for meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I have a confession. My ticker is counting down to when I take my last pill. We won't actually be 'trying' until after my withdrawl but I don't care!


----------



## amoreamy

Clareybeary said:


> Clareybeary said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhh!!!! Not long for meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have a confession. My ticker is counting down to when I take my last pill. We won't actually be 'trying' until after my withdrawl but I don't care!Click to expand...

Sounds fair enough to me! :winkwink: Mine is from the first day of my ttc cycle but I think that's ok! There's really not long for you now!! You'll have to keep is informed about when your withdrawal comes.....

exciting!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## maybabydoll

My ticker is counting down to Christmas day, our official TTC date! Can't wait! x x


----------



## Clareybeary

amoreamy said:


> Clareybeary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clareybeary said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhh!!!! Not long for meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have a confession. My ticker is counting down to when I take my last pill. We won't actually be 'trying' until after my withdrawl but I don't care!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds fair enough to me! :winkwink: Mine is from the first day of my ttc cycle but I think that's ok! There's really not long for you now!! You'll have to keep is informed about when your withdrawal comes.....
> 
> exciting!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

My WD bleed will finish by Fri 10th Dec so we'll start :sex:!!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Just been reading the sperm meets egg thread started in March and there are so many BFP's from it!! I think its definitely worth a shot!!

Has anyone else looked it up/ considered it?

Here's the link anyway! :)

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## amoreamy

Clareybeary said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clareybeary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clareybeary said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhh!!!! Not long for meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have a confession. My ticker is counting down to when I take my last pill. We won't actually be 'trying' until after my withdrawl but I don't care!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds fair enough to me! :winkwink: Mine is from the first day of my ttc cycle but I think that's ok! There's really not long for you now!! You'll have to keep is informed about when your withdrawal comes.....
> 
> exciting!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My WD bleed will finish by Fri 10th Dec so we'll start :sex:!!!!Click to expand...

We'll literally be :sex: at Christmas- not ideal at the MIL's!!! Haha :haha:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

amoreamy said:


> Just been reading the sperm meets egg thread started in March and there are so many BFP's from it!! I think its definitely worth a shot!!
> 
> Has anyone else looked it up/ considered it?
> 
> Here's the link anyway! :)
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I've read about it before... kinda seems like natual family planning to me... but either way it's what we plan on doing.


----------



## babydustcass

I cannot waiiiiit until Dec 21st when I have my coil removed! Yipppee!!
Tried to have the appointment moved to a closer date as I wasnt happy with it being so far away from my original removal attempt but im feeling ok about it now and just excited!!! I am hoping that i keep up my 25-26 day cycles so that when I have my removal I only have to wait a day or two for AF and then on to TTC in late Dec!!! OMg im sooo excited!!! Like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## amoreamy

babydustcass said:


> I cannot waiiiiit until Dec 21st when I have my coil removed! Yipppee!!
> Tried to have the appointment moved to a closer date as I wasnt happy with it being so far away from my original removal attempt but im feeling ok about it now and just excited!!! I am hoping that i keep up my 25-26 day cycles so that when I have my removal I only have to wait a day or two for AF and then on to TTC in late Dec!!! OMg im sooo excited!!! Like a kid at Christmas!

Oh yey! That's great news! :happydance: That doesn't put you too far behind at all! Glad to hear you're excited again :) x


----------



## shelleney

Wow-you guys have all got me really excited for my TTC date!
I had my methotrexate shot on 17th June, so can start trying 6 months later, which is 17th December! woo hoo!
It only took me 1 cycle to conceive last time, so hopefully the same again if im lucky! Maybe a BFP over Christmas and New Year?
Fingers crossed, and baby dust for you all:dust:


----------



## maybabydoll

Look at our tickers now - mostly only a matter of weeks and days now!! x x


----------



## amoreamy

Eek!!! I know! I'm trying not to concentrate on it too much, having said that haha:) I've bought my conceive plus as well as CBFM, I'm temping as well, just so I have a comparison for when we actually start trying next month!! I hopefully should be well prepared!


----------



## shelleney

wow - seems like everyone is really prepared. im not. i have obviously been taking my prenatal vitamins for 3 months, and I have read the sperm meets egg plan. But thats it. Should I buy OPKs, or special lube, or start temping? argh, its all so complicated!:help:
xx


----------



## proud_mum

Bloomin heck I haven't been on here for nearly a month (due to stupid internet problem) and cant belive that the time is nearly here.. scary and exciting!!! :dust: all round


----------



## maybabydoll

Even added an ovulation ticker now, as there is a chance we could start TTC before Christmas now. Yay! Wouldn't it be amazing to get a BFP for Christmas!

On a separate random note; anyone been watching The Apprentice? I think I'm addicted!! x x


----------



## amoreamy

@shelleney- don't worry, you're preparing your body and that's the most important thing! I've just slowly added more stuff to establish my ovulation time. Its nothing complicated, and tempings really easy on fertility friend. :)
@proud_mum- welcome back! Exciting stuff, we're so close now!
@maybabydoll- omg? really?! So exciting! Does that mean you're ttc this cycle then?
And yes! I love the apprentice! Didn't really agree with last nights firing, but he didn't see too bothered so maybe it was the right choice!


----------



## maybabydoll

Yes, there is a chance we'll start trying from the 1st Dec! :D

And I know, Jamie so should have got fired!! But you're right Chris didn't seem that bother. I really like Stella and Liz, but Stuart "The Brand" Bags does my head in!! x x


----------



## amoreamy

Hahaha hairbags!! He makes me laugh because he's so outrageously clueluss- but just keeps being in the winning team! Very ironic! But I agree, Stella and Liz are both really strong.

You've made me think about this cycle now maybabydoll!! How naughty! The only thing that puts me off is the due date, as if I got a :bfp: this cycle the due date would be the end of August, and I don't want them to be the youngest at school and be behind. Having said that if we get a :bfp: next cycle when we're supposed to start trying, the baby could still come early! So.... maybe we should go for it!! :blush:


----------



## maybabydoll

Hmm... good point. On the other hand, my DH birthday's is the 28th August, so he was just 3 days off the cut-off for the school year and was the youngest in his year, BUT he was doing so well, the school moved him up a year!! So in the end I think he was only 14-15 when he was doing his GCSEs. As it turned out moving him up wasn't a necessarily a good thing, but in his own year group, he did really well. 

As you say, babies have a tendency to come along when they're ready anyway, be it 1 month premature or 2 weeks late! I'm going with the philosophy, of what will be, will be. x x


----------



## forever1982

Hi everyone! I you don't mind, I'll tag onto this one... We'll be TTC in Decmber / Jan. Toying with the idea of getting a clear blue fertility monitor. Amazon have them for about £60. But I'm charting now.. OPKs, BBTs, CM... Should be ovulating over the next day or so. The school year thing is the reason why we're waiting until next month before we TTC. Really excited and nervous!!!!

I'm eager to get started, but I'm enjoying the charting this month. I think it's mad that for the first 35 yrs of my life, I had no idea on all this... Did anyone know about CM, and different types and what it means befoe now??? I certainly never had a clue. Never even noticed there was a pattern to it all!!!

Anyways looking forward to seeing some EWCM in the next few days - sorry if TMI!!! :haha:

And looking forward to going through this journey with you guys... Here's to 2011 being our year 

:kiss:

PS I'm Team Stella!!!


----------



## maybabydoll

@forever1982! Hello - welcome aboard! Good choice of candidate too!

@amoreamy - your comment did get me thinking... As I never really thought about being an August baby as being a problem. Probably as OH and very close friend were both August babies. But a bit of Googling and there's loads of "Oooo, you shouldn't have an August baby" type comments/articles... :(

But then I found this! :D
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a5900935/august_babies_rock

Also, I pop over to the first tri board where people are now announcing BFP with August due dates and everyone there is happy and congratulating each other. To be honest, I can handle the odd "that was well planned" comment, if we have a happy healthy bub! :cloud9:

Sorry, this is such a ramble, you just got me thinking!! :) x x


----------



## amoreamy

Aw maybabydoll, so many threads so little time! I'm so excited that you started thinking about it now...!! Well the more I think about it, the more I'm happy with it! And that's a great link btw- lots of good arguments for starting now! The due date would be 28th August, I'm thinking bank holiday birthday!! That would be pretty cool haha :)

And ramble all you like! Its all good, its what this site's all about! :haha:


----------



## amoreamy

oh and most importantly happy and healthy bub's are all that really matter :cloud9: You're so right :) :) :)


----------

